# Tablet online video problems.



## pvpdude99 (May 15, 2009)

Hi there guys, I have ran in to a problem, I recently got the octavo zues android tablet and have notice that I cannot view any online videos for example the browser version of youtube or vimeo, nor can go on the youtube app, after a hefty 2 hours research on this problem I failed to find anyone with my exact problem, some were similar but not exactly identicle, I also found out that adobe has, I guess what you'd say, abandoned the android device market and are no longer supporting with updates and so on I wouildnt know why., I have adobe flashplayer but its not asking to update? And im not on the Iatest release,i also cannot goto the adobe website because it says my device is not supported wich I find quite odd.

The error which appears when trying to launch the youtube app is simply "unfortunately youtube has stopped" this hjappens almost instantanously to pressing youtube.

I really don't know what to do guys, this is indeed my last resort.

I appologise for the bad grammer, but I kind of threw this togetherbefore bed, with thing causing me the problem haha. Thanks in advbance.


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

Your tablet is default on ICS.. try to upgrade the android version to the latest by performing system updates..


----------



## pvpdude99 (May 15, 2009)

I am on android 4.0.3? would i update this by going to settings then going 'about tablet' and then check for system updates? If so it doesnt say there is anything needed?

If this isn't how you do it, could you please explain how.


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

pvpdude99 said:


> I am on android 4.0.3? would i update this by going to settings then going 'about tablet' and then check for system updates? If so it doesnt say there is anything needed?
> 
> If this isn't how you do it, could you please explain how.


Yes, thats the correct way. Make sure u r connected to the internet by WIFI though


----------



## pvpdude99 (May 15, 2009)

Tried it, comes up saying that I'm up to date and doesn't ask if I would like to update anything, anything else I could try?

Thanks for the help Jarod


----------



## pvpdude99 (May 15, 2009)

Tried it, comes up saying that I'm up to date and doesn't ask if I would like to update anything, anything else I could try?

Thanks for the help Jarod


----------



## jarod (Oct 22, 2007)

Regarding your flash player, u could try this and see if you tube and the others is fixed

How to Install Flash on Android 4.0 ICS - Tutorial - YouTube

Logical Choice Flash Player (ICS)


----------



## pvpdude99 (May 15, 2009)

The video you posted worked but as soon as I tried to view it on the youtube website it wouldn't load.

Will try reinstall adobe following video, if I don't reply, it has been unsuccessful.


----------

